# Back to upgrade path nightmare, now unable to root



## Cgolfer77 (Jan 8, 2012)

I've been trying for the last 2 days to get back on the upgrade path. I've tried to go back to stock 893 and then root from there. I tried both the FXZ files found here: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1328100 and flash then with RSD Lite. They seem to flash fine, but when I try to root from that point I get stuck on Pete's 1 step. Here is what I get when I try Pete's Method:
　

SEARCHING FOR THE PHONE (connect it now if you haven't yet)... found!
Running exploit step 1 of 3 (setting up symlink)... done!
Rebooting your phone... done!
Running exploit step 2 of 3 (modifying local.prop)... done!
Rebooting your phone... done!
Running exploit step 3 of 3 (adding su, busybox, and superuser.apk)... FAIL!
ERROR: adb could not be granted root access via local.prop method
Try again from the start, but if the problem continues, check your version
of Gingerbread -- hopefully you don't have a version where this exploit
was fixed.

I then tried to use dhacker's root method and got back to stock 886 and was able to get root, but I wasn't able to upgrade from there to 893. I tried to use the verizon OTA but in recovery it said the update wasn't valid, then I tried to use a backup I'd made with clockwork, but it said my md5 were valid. I've run out of ideas, any help would be appreciated.

As I sit now, I'm on 5.5.893.xt875 Unrooted

Thanks


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm a bit confused... You say you got back to stock 886 and was able to get root but not able to upgrade to 893 but as you sit now, you are on 893 unrooted?


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Ok, assuming you are 5.5.893 unrooted.. I would download R3L3As3Droot And 43V3R Root from here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5484-r3l3as3droot-and-43v3r-root-for-the-bionic-v21/ I would then turn off the phone, do the volumeup/down and turn the phone on. Go to APfastboot and connect the phone to your computer.. Run the 43v3r root programs and choose option 1. restore system to .886 and 43v3r root your phone. After that has completed. Download the OTA .893 from here. http://www.multiupload.com/0ZEN69NGO2 Have the OTA on your ext sd card, and go into stock recovery. update from zip and find the OTA. It will say Blur_Version.5.5.886.XT875.Verizon.en.US.zip and run it. Update should take and you will be on 5.5.893 rooted.


----------



## Cgolfer77 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey djr4x4, I tried exactly what you suggested once already and when I tried to go into stock recovery to update to .893, it wouldn't verify the OTA. So from there I tried to flash 5.5.893 from RSDLite but can't seem to get rooted from there. Do you think I should try that again? My end goal is to get back to rooted .893 so I can flash the Eclispse ROM.


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Are you trying to do the FXZ file or the actual OTA?? The OTA has to be flashed through stock recovery. The FXZ you use through RSDlite. I think you should try the option 1 on 43v3r root and then do the OTA...


----------



## gmpdmd (Oct 13, 2011)

Cgolfer,
I never asked you earlier today how you got to 886 rooted...if your system was altered at all the OTA will fail. I would do exactly what djr4x4 is suggesting...I'm just pissed I didn't think of it lol. Now that the steelers are done...you should have plenty of free time to get back on track.


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

GMP. I haven't fully understand how he got 886 rooted but he is sitting at 893 unrooted. Maybe had Pete's one click root on 886, then patched 893 and that's when he lost root possible. I'm lost on that one still.. If he is doing the steps right then he should have no problems at all going from 893 back to 886 with 43v3r root and then OTAing back to 893 and keeping root.. Unless something is messed up or there is more to the story????? Cgolfer. Is there anything that you have altered on the phone, removed etc. Is everything on the phone that should be there.. Are you 100% positive that you are on 5.5.893 and not 5.7.893? Please take screenshots on the about phone to show its info.


----------



## realbbb (Nov 16, 2011)

Rota893.zip will root 55893. Then go 901 if so desired.

BBB
Loving dirt.


----------



## kryptic17 (Oct 14, 2011)

realbbb said:


> Rota893.zip will root 55893. Then go 901 if so desired.
> 
> BBB
> Loving dirt.


I was gonna also suggest this, I had issues with the other root methods, and the rota893 is what did the trick!









http://rootzwiki.com...93-aka-rota893/

Thanks btw realbbb!


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

realbbb said:


> Rota893.zip will root 55893. Then go 901 if so desired.
> 
> BBB
> Loving dirt.


I wasn't aware of this!! Awesome.. Thx Realbbb for another way to get root if all else fails.. Why isn't your page stickied so other ppl will see this?


----------



## Cgolfer77 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks realBBB, I'm downloading Rota893 as I type this. Djr4x4, I've been trying everything and I know thats why there is a bit of confusion. I'll try to give a quick timeline. I first flashed 5.5.893 and tried to do Pete's 1 step. after multiple failed attempts with Pete's and a couple tries at flashing the 5.5.893 from different downloads, as I thought maybe the first was corrupted, I continuted to get stuck on Pete's. From there I tried R3L3's method and that is what got me on 886 rooted. However, once there when I tried to flash the OTA in stock recovery it wouldn't verify the update, I was somewhat annoyed by this point and can't remember the exact error code. So, at that point I flashed the stock 5.5.893 again and that is where I currently sit. I'll update once I try Rota893.

Thanks for all the help from everyone


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

ok.. so you flashed the OTA to 893 while unrooted then attempted to get root by Pete's.. No go. I get that. Pete's will not work for 893, only 886 and it will unroot when getting the OTA unfortunately. Then you 43v3r rooted to .886 by option 1 but the OTA would not work for some odd reason so you FXZ back to .893. Very strange.. Hopefully Rota893 works for ya.. g-luck!!


----------



## Cgolfer77 (Jan 8, 2012)

RealBBB's page should definately be stickied, Rota got me rooted with no issues. Thanks again RealBBB, I was ready to pitch this phone out the window this weekend.


----------

